# Coming back.



## Okla. MM (Oct 23, 2018)

*Good morning Brothers,

Background;

I was initiated Feb. 3, 1977.....passed March 3, 1977.....raised March 31, 1977.....all in Wichita, Kansas.

I went through the Scottish Rite Nov. 7, 1981 and received my 32º in Madison, Wisc. and later changed my affiliation to the Scottish Rite Bodies in Wichita, Kansas. In Oct. 1995 I ask for and received a Certificate of Demit from the Scottish Rite in Kansas.......I'm assuming that I'm still a Member in Good Standing with the Scottish Rite because the cover letter that came with my Certificate of Demit states that if at a later date I wish to reactivate my membership all I have to do is petition the Scottish Rite that I wish to affiliate with, be voted on and if accepted pay the current years dues.

I have no excuses but up till this past June I hadn't set foot in a Blue Lodge in over twenty three years and that was just for one evening but for some reason I started thinking about Masonry again and one evening I visited a lodge locally and after my exam I was accepted like a long lost family member and I was really made to feel at home and I've since attended  every twice monthly meeting.

Not wanting to be a dual Blue Lodge member at this time I have Demitted from my Mother Lodge in Kansas and I'm now a member of the local lodge only.

The local lodge I now belong to has aprox. 65 dues paying members but normally only about six members (sometimes less) attend meetings so most meeting nights we don't have enough members to open lodge and from what I gather it has been that way for quite awhile but hopefully attendance will improve.

It's good to be back.
*


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 23, 2018)

Welcome back, I would imagine most lodges have closed or are in the process of closing since you were active. What part of OK are you in?


----------



## Okla. MM (Oct 23, 2018)

I'm just southwest of OKC.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 23, 2018)

Oh Ok, so around Norman. There is a good lodge there I'd like to show you if interested. Very good ritual and would be a refreshing entrance back into the Craft. http://www.lodgeveritas.org/index.html It's called a T.O. lodge. They are 'regular' and under the GLofOK, UGLE recognized. They do things a bit different. They have education and are more esoteric minded. Suit and tie type of place.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 23, 2018)

Welcome back Brother.


Okla. MM said:


> The local lodge I now belong to has aprox. 65 dues paying members


My home lodge had about the same amount of total members with 9 or 10 regular attendees. We recently consolidated with another lodge and we now have all officer positions filled and people on the sidelines. Lovin' it!


----------



## Okla. MM (Oct 23, 2018)

*Thanks for the heads up JC but I'm not really interested in a suit and tie type of lodge.

In the lodge I just joined we all pretty much show up in slacks or good jeans with a nice sports shirt and every once in awhile you may see a sports coat.*


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 23, 2018)

Okla. MM said:


> *Thanks for the heads up JC but I'm not really interested in a suit and tie type of lodge.
> 
> In the lodge I just joined we all pretty much show up in slacks or good jeans with a nice sports shirt and you may on the rare occasion even see a sports coat.*


I feel you. Best of luck and welcome back!


----------



## Keith C (Oct 24, 2018)

Okla. MM said:


> *Thanks for the heads up JC but I'm not really interested in a suit and tie type of lodge.
> 
> In the lodge I just joined we all pretty much show up in slacks or good jeans with a nice sports shirt and every once in awhile you may see a sports coat.*



I am ever amazed at the contrasts between jurisdictions.  Here in PA every Lodge is a "suit and tie type" with Officers required to wear tails, and T.O. lodges require all attending to wear tuxedos.


----------



## LK600 (Oct 24, 2018)

Keith C said:


> I am ever amazed at the contrasts between jurisdictions. Here in PA every Lodge is a "suit and tie type" with Officers required to wear tails, and T.O. lodges require all attending to wear tuxedos.



When brand new it sort of shocked me.  Now, Slightly less brand new, I rather enjoy the diversity on the small things; adds individual flavor.


----------



## Bloke (Oct 27, 2018)

Welcome Back Bro !


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 27, 2018)

Keith C said:


> I am ever amazed at the contrasts between jurisdictions. Here in PA every Lodge is a "suit and tie type" with Officers required to wear tails, and T.O. lodges require all attending to wear tuxedos.


In my jurisdiction slacks and golf style shirts are the norm. This is the way that I dressed at first. After I was installed as master of my lodge I started wearing slacks, sport coat and shirt and tie. Now that I am a DDGM I wear suit and tie. I have come to prefer the coat and tie or suit and tie. Don't think I will go back to the golf shirt. More formal wear to me just seems more respectful. I'm not being critical of those that want to dress more casually. Everyone has to do what they feel is best for them. This is simply my own personal opinion.


----------

